# Help with Sunday School for two year olds



## greenmom01 (Jun 22, 2007)

I started working in our church nursery last week. It was my first day, so I mostly played with the children and got to know them (2 yo's) while "Joyce" (the boss), was in the other half of the room tending to the infants. It was disheartening when a father picked up his child and asked "Did you learn about Jesus today?" and Joyce said, "No, not today; we're going through a change in workers right now."

After all the children were gone, Joyce told me that the lady I would be replacing was in the habbit of just sitting in the rocking chair and "watching the children play", not actually doing anything with them. I told her that I had homeschooled my son, and had tons of supplies at home; surely we could come up with something fun for two year olds that would keep thier attention and teach them at the same time.

So, I am asking all of you for ideas:baby04: Anything: links to websites that can give me ideas, little songs to teach, activities...-- the class is for two hours. I know not all that time should be spent teaching, but it would be nice for them to have something to take home with them, like thier older siblings do that go to regular Sunday School classes.

Thanks for any help you can offer. I should add, that I'm 36 and new-- I'll be learning with the children (unless the lessons imparted on me by Charleton Heston count, lol)


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Here's a few links that may be helpful;
http://biblekidsfunzone.com/
http://www.kidssundayschool.com/
http://lbbl.homestead.com/
http://www.daniellesplace.com/

Out of all of them, I really love Danielle's place.


----------

